# A Middle-earth Traveler - John Howe



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 5, 2019)

Anyone else have this art book? It's pretty nice looking, I just got it today.


Thoughts?

CL


----------



## Miguel (Feb 5, 2019)

It's a very nice book. People can learn about the lore from other works they might not know yet while they enjoy the artworks.

Just saw this:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 6, 2019)

Miguel said:


> It's a very nice book. People can learn about the lore from other works they might not know yet while they enjoy the artworks.


I agree!








CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Feb 6, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Anyone else have this art book? It's pretty nice looking, I just got it today.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> ...



Looks like a really nice book CL. I love pen and ink and pencil drawings and this book looks chockful. I enjoy John Howe's work, he is a very gifted artist and though JRRT gives us vivid descriptions of places, characters and action scenes it's always nice to see a gifted artist's conception of the Professor's work.

Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I'll have to add it to my wishlist. I know you're going to enjoy the book a lot. Have fun!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 6, 2019)

I just saw this in Barnes & Noble the other day but didn't pick it up. It has gorgeous artwork in it and I'll definitely be picking up a copy.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 6, 2019)

Ithilethiel said:


> Looks like a really nice book CL. I love pen and ink and pencil drawings and this book looks chockful. I enjoy John Howe's work, he is a very gifted artist and though JRRT gives us vivid descriptions of places, characters and action scenes it's always nice to see a gifted artist's conception of the Professor's work.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I'll have to add it to my wishlist. I know you're going to enjoy the book a lot. Have fun!


Thank you, I am enjoying the book very much!


CL



Erestor Arcamen said:


> I just saw this in Barnes & Noble the other day but didn't pick it up. It has gorgeous artwork in it and I'll definitely be picking up a copy.


Please do!


CL


----------

